# WAN Connection Disconnected ALL THE TIME



## joshdmorris (Mar 2, 2009)

I just moved into a house with some guys a few weeks ago and ever since then we've been having major net issues. We are all big gamers and we use Comcast as our ISP.
While playing games, will randomly (anywhere from every 2 minutes to two hours) get kicked off. The modem and router are not resetting. We immediately have connecting after we get kicked off. But I look at the router logs and all over the place it says:

Get IP Address 98.206.92.161 From DHCP Server => Sun Mar 1 12:37:05 2009

WAN Connection Disconnected => Sun Mar 1 12:37:05 2009

Get IP Address 98.206.92.161 From DHCP Server => Sun Mar 1 12:35:32 2009

WAN Connection Disconnected => Sun Mar 1 12:35:31 2009

Get IP Address 98.206.92.161 From DHCP Server => Sun Mar 1 12:31:42 2009

WAN Connection Disconnected => Sun Mar 1 12:31:41 2009
:upset:


This happens SO much and is getting annoying. At first we thought it was the router so we hardwired directly into the modem, and it STILL disconnected. So we contacted our ISP, and they ran a diagnostic on our line and said everything was fine. So we went out and bought a new modem, and set it up, and it still does the same thing, both hardwired and wireless.

Here is our hardware:
Linksys Cm100 Cable Modem
Belkin Wireless G plus MIMO

All firmware is up to date. Ive looked on countless forums, see many people with same issue, but no solution. Ive seen a pattern though that it might be the router. But if I hardwired directly into the modem and it still does it, how can it be router? 
I don't know, VERY frustrating. Please help. Let me know if you need any more information. Thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please connect directly to the modem and run the following test.

Register at DSLReports and run their Line Quality Tests. It's best to run this test with a direct wired connection to eliminate any wireless issues from the results. It's useful many times to run this test several times, and we'd like to see each of the results. Post the results link from the top of the test display page for each test run here.

The link to post is near the top of the page and looks like:

If you wish to post this result to a forum, please copy/paste this URL
*http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2357195* <- _sample only, yours will obviously be different!_
and your IP will be disguised.

Copy/paste that link here.

*Note:* _You will have to enable PING (ICMP) request response either in your router (if you have one), or in your computer's firewall for direct modem connections. This is very important to get the most important part of the test to run._


----------

